# MBTI of SS501!!! (South Korean boy band)



## Janujedi (Oct 12, 2012)

So I recently became a huuge fan of SS501, one of the most awesome bands on Earth. So I was wondering what their MBTI s could be. 
I'm not very good at typing. But this is what I came up with.

Kim Hyun Joong (Leader): ISTP. 
I know he's introverted. But have to say I had a really hard time figuring out what his other functions could be. Some people describe him as an ISTJ. But he's spontaneous, and loves adventure. Also he's pretty. He tends to think out of the box. He's 4th dimensional as most people say. :happy:
Others describe him as INTJ. I'm not very sure of that. Because he seems to deal with people in a softer and friendlier than most INTJ s. 
btw I'm a Hyun Joong bias. :happy: <3 <3 <3
Even though I said he's an ISTP I know I could be terribly wrong. Please feel free to give your opinion.


Park Jung Min: ESFJ
Well HE reminds me a LOT of my ESFJ sister. (Personally I am not so fond of ESFJ s. I have trouble getting along with my ESFJ mom. But I have seen that ESFJ s can be different from each other). There's this super fun side of ESFJ s and Jung Min seems to be SO FULL of it! would always get what he wants no matter what. A total NUT CASE! <3 :laughing:


Kim Hyung Joon (Baby) : ENFP
There's a lot when it comes to him, that I can relate to as an ENFP.
He's pretty sensitive, genuine, wants to be independent, loves his friends, loves to get to know people, also he gets bullied by his buddies all the time :laughing: <3


Heo Young Saeng: IXXX
I really have NO IDEA of what his type is. But he's a SUPER introvert for sure. I have tried to figure out his type but I don't seem to get it. 
To me, he's a really sweet guy, who talks very little. <3
Please help me with this! 


Kim Kyu Jong: ISFJ
I saw on one article that his type may be ISFJ. After I read the description I figured out that his personality fits in to the description very well. Always very careful with things. Cares a LOT for others. Always does things in an organized manner. He's a very loving character! <3 <3 <3


----------



## MaiS (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey! I recently tried figuring out their types myself - a long time Triple S since 2009^^ I agree with some of yours, but here's what I've typed for them:

Hyun Joong: ISTP - The mechanic
Young Saeng: ISFP - The Artist
Kyu Jong: INFJ/ISFJ - The Protector/The Nurturer
Jung Min: ENTJ - The Executive
Hyung Joon: ESFP - The Performer

This is my deduction, feel free to agree or disagree! I am ENFP myself and I would certainly not type Hyung Joon for the same as me - he's much more... well, S :kitteh:
I'd love to have some more opinions on this!^^


----------

